# Wild turkey legs



## missed-em (Mar 23, 2012)

Another post on smoking turkey legs got me thinkin - dangerous - wild turkey legs are normally used for soups, stock, or discarded due to all the tendons and general lack of meat.  Any one tried smoking the wild legs?  They probably would be skinned so how to keep moist, bacon wrap?  Anything w/ bacon is good, I,m droolin already.  What's your thoughts?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cure them in Pop's Brine and smoke them like a ham!  You'll love 'em!


Missed-Em said:


> Another post on smoking turkey legs got me thinkin - dangerous - wild turkey legs are normally used for soups, stock, or discarded due to all the tendons and general lack of meat.  Any one tried smoking the wild legs?  They probably would be skinned so how to keep moist, bacon wrap?  Anything w/ bacon is good, I,m droolin already.  What's your thoughts?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

BTW, if you look at the leg near the joint, you will see it uneven, one side bigger than the other on the narrow end.  If you cut at that point, you can pull the entire ligament section from the meat if cooked to 160° or more when hot.  Makes knawin' a lot easier!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice info Pops! I wouldn't think you'd need to skin them before hand. The skin will peel off like nothing after smoking. Tendons are tendons and they are easy to eat around in Turkey legs, wild or not. Let me know if you end up smoking some! I'll be doing some wild ones soon, I'll keep you posted.


----------

